# Ed Hill



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I always thought it was ironic that he gave speeches vilifying the "rich 1%" that got their wealth from the labor of the workers. His annual IBEW salary made him a car carrying member of the 1%.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drsparky said:


> I always thought it was ironic that he gave speeches vilifying the "rich 1%" that got their wealth from the labor of the workers. His annual IBEW salary made him a car carrying member of the 1%.


I always thought it was ironic how you continually post this nonsense.

Ed Hill and the President's of the IBEW make very little in comparison to other CEO's.

What was the most made, $450K in total compensation? That includes salary and benefits package and other compensation. The last 5 years I worked in the union my average was just under $200K when including the total package. 

Compare the IBEW president to CEO's of other major corporations and their salaries, and remember that the IBEW has 750,000 members.

As a member of the IBEW, I want the president to make MORE money to ensure that we get the best person for the job.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Had the opportunity to meet and speak with him a few times. He was very respectful and kind to me. 

RIP brother Hill.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Ed, Rest In Peace.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Hadn't heard it before this.

God be with his family and friends.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Not one word about George Bush Sr passing from the Rump supporters either.

Edit: There is a thread with 3 posts. My bad.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Not one word about George Bush Sr passing from the Rump supporters either.


John, you are too old to be this miserable and live with such a huge chip on your shoulder. Give up this BS and enjoy your retirement.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

RIP

Whether you agree with some of the things the union does or not, the members indirectly voted him in that position, there must have been a good reason. he served the union with probably much more effort than most. I'm very thankful for his service regardless of what i disagreed with him on.




John Valdes said:


> Not one word about George Bush Sr passing from the Rump supporters either.
> 
> Edit: There is a thread with 3 posts. My bad.


John,

thanks for sticking around, you retirees are a wealth of information i can't find in a book.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I always thought it was ironic how you continually post this nonsense.
> 
> .



I do not think the complaint is that Ed Hill made a decent wage and as you noted compared to CEO's he was up against he made the minimum. But that he was in the 1% crowd yet railed against the 1%'ers.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Not one word about George Bush Sr passing from the Rump supporters either.
> 
> Edit: There is a thread with 3 posts. My bad.


He wasn't such a great guy to everyone, some people look upon his CIA career and prior arrest in Dallas immediately following the murder of JFK.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

brian john said:


> I do not think the complaint is that Ed Hill made a decent wage and as you noted compared to CEO's he was up against he made the minimum. But that he was in the 1% crowd yet railed against the 1%'ers.


Was he really in the 1%?

I see that the "top 1%" varies from $430K to $700K, depending where you live. And remember, Ed Hill's salary was much lower, the number I quote was everything including the money going into his pension and other perks, which end up being MUCH lesser than the types of perks CEO's running smaller companies get

As far as what he spoke about, I never heard those speeches. What exactly did he say to "rail" or "vilify" the top 1%?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

John Valdes said:


> Not one word about George Bush Sr passing from the Rump supporters either.


Probably because "rump" supporters aren't like liberals and lick the boots of every politician on "their" side.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> He wasn't such a great guy


most of us aren't

he served his country and countrymen more then most, that deserves tremendous respect in my book. he likely did some things wrong and those were wrong, but most of us would have made the same or similar mistakes as well, i think he tried to do well for others.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

There always seems to be an us and them between manufacturing and construction. Ed wasn't that much of an us.


----------



## Unionpride277 (Oct 31, 2018)

I know he started the code of excellence . And loved the labor movement he seemed to always fight for the fair wages and benies we have today .
Rip brother hill thank you for your passion and hard work helping the ibew andvance and grow .


----------

